# هل سألت نفسك يوماً هذا السؤال ((كيف تطير الطائرة))



## شفق الصباح (14 يناير 2009)

*كيف تطير الطائرة*


*القوى الأربع*

القوى الأربع التي تؤثر على الطائرة في الجو هي:

1- الجاذبية
2- الرفع
3- السحب الهوائي 
4- الدفع.


*1- الجاذبية*

هي القوة الطبيعية التي تجذب الطائرة في اتجاه الأرض. وقوة الرفع تدفع الطائرة إلى أعلى ضد قوة الجاذبية. أما قوة السحب الهوائي فهي القوة الطبيعية للهواء الذي يضاد حركة الطائرة للأمام. ويوازن الدفع قوة السحب الهوائي ويدفع الطائرة للأمام.


*2- قوة الرفع*

قوة الرفع تقوم على دفع الطائرة إلى أعلى ضد قوة الجاذبية. 

*3- قوة السحب*

يقوم المحرك على توليد قوة السحب الهوائي دافعاً بدن الطائرة إلى الأمام 

*4- قوة الدفع*

قوة الدفع هي القوة التي تضاد قوة السحب الهوائي، وتتسبب في حركة الطائرة للأمام. وتتولد قوة الدفع بوساطة مراوح الطائرة أو المحركات النفاثة. وعندما تتساوى قوة الرفع للطائرة مع قوة الجاذبية، وتتساوى قوة الدفع مع قوة السحب الهوائي، تطير الطائرة في وضع مستقيم مستٍو. وعندما تتغير أي من هذه القوى الأربع، تبدأ الطائرة في الصعود، أو الدوران أو تغيير الاتجاه أو تغيير الوضع. ويناقش هذا الجزء من المقالة، بعض الطرق التي تؤثر بها القوى الأربع في طيران الطائرة. ويناقش الجزء التالي كيف يتحكم الطيار في هذه القوى.
تتولد من انخفاض ضغط الهواء فوق جناح الطائرة. والسطح العلوي للجناح محدب. وينخفض ضغط الهواء الذي يسري فوق هذا السطح المحدب عندما تتحرك الطائرة للأمام. وتحاول منطقة الضغط المرتفع دائمًا أن تتحرك في اتجاه منطقة الضغط المنخفض، ولهذا فإن منطقة الضغط المرتفع أسفل الجناح ترتفع في اتجاه منطقة الضغط المنخفض فوقه فترفع الطائرة في الجو.

قوة الجاذبية وقوة الرفع. تحاول قوة الجاذبية المحافظة على بقاء الطائرة فوق سطح الأرض أو جذبها نحو الكرة الأرضية عندما تطير في الجو. وقوة الجاذبية عند الأرض تساوي وزن الطائرة. ولكي تقلع الطائرة وتبقى في الجو، لابد لجناحها من توليد قوة رفع لأعلى تزيد على قوة الجاذبية لأسفل. وتتولد قوة الرفع بسبب تغير ضغط الهواء حول المقطع الانسيابي للجناح كلما تحركت الطائرة على أرض الممر (المدرج) أو في الهواء.


*فشل المحاولات الأولى للطيران*

فشلت المحاولات الأولى للطيران باستخدام الأجنحة، حيث لم يكن مفهومًا حينئذ أن السطح العلوي المحدب لجناح الطائر هو السبب في تولد قوة الرفع. وبعد اكتشاف هذه الحقيقة، بدأ الناس في صنع أجنحة الطائرات بحيث يكون سطحها العلوي محدبًا قليلاً. وبذلك تولدت قوة الرفع اللازمة، بنفس الطريقة التي يعمل بها جناح الطائر.


*توزيعات ضغط الهواء*

عندما تكون الطائرة واقفة فإن ضغط الهواء على الجناح من أعلى ومن أسفل يتساوى، وعندما تتحرك الطائرة للأمام، يبدأ الهواء في السريان فوق الجناح وأسفله ويتحرك الهواء المار فوق السطح العلوي المحدب للجناح في مساٍر منحنٍ، فتزيد سرعته بينما يقل ضغطه. ويتحرك الهواء المار على السطح السفلي للجناح في خط مستقيم، فتبقى لذلك سرعته وضغطه ثابتين. وتحاول منطقة الضغط المرتفع دائما الحركة في اتجاه منطقة الضغط المنخفض. ولهذا فإن الهواء أسفل الجناح يحاول الحركة إلى أعلى في اتجاه الهواء أعلى الجناح. لكن الجناح يحجز طريقه. لذلك، فبدلاً من الالتقاء بمنطقة الضغط المنخفض، تقوم منطقة الضغط المرتفع برفع الجناح في الجو. وكلما زادت سرعة الطائرة، زادت قوة الرفع التي يولدها الجناح. وبزيادة الطائرة لسرعتها في أثناء حركتها على الممر قبل الإقلاع، يولد جناحها رفعًا متزايدًا. وفي نهاية الأمر، عندما يزيد الضغط أسفل الجناح على وزن الطائرة، وتصبح قوة الرفع أكبر من قوة الجاذبية، تقلع الطائرة.


*كيف تتولد قوة الدفع*

قوة السحب الهوائي وقوة الدفع. يستطيع الجناح توليد قوة الرفع فقط عندما يكون متحركا للأمام خلال الهواء. لهذا فإن الطائرة تحتاج إلى محركات تولد قوة الدفع اللازمة لبدء الحركة الأمامية المطلوبة. وكلما زادت قوة الدفع، تحركت الطائرة أسرع من قبل. لكن، مع زيادة سرعة الطائرة، تزيد قوة السحب الهوائي. ولمقاومة هذا السحب الهوائي، تحتاج الطائرة لمزيد من الدفع.





وفي المحركات النفاثة، تتولد قوة الدفع بسبب الحركة السريعة للغازات خلال المحرك. وتتولى المراوح توليد قوة الدفع للطائرات المروحية التوربينية والطائرات المدفوعة بمحركات ترددية. تشبه ريش المراوح جناح الطائرة في كثير من الوجوه. وعند دوران المروحة، ينخفض ضغط الهواء أمامها. وهنا يبدأ الهواء ذو الضغط الأعلى خلف الريش في الحركة في اتجاه الضغط المنخفض أمامها دافعا ريش المروحة والطائرة للحركة إلى الأمام. وكلما زادت سرعة المحرك النفاث أو دوران المروحة زادت قوة الدفع المتولدة.

وللمساعدة في زيادة قوة الدفع، يسعى المهندسون لتصميم جسم الطائرة في شكل انسيابي ما أمكن ذلك، ويتم إكساب الطائرة سطحًا أملس وشكلا محكمًا، كما يتم تصميم جميع الأجزاء الموجودة على سطحها الخارجي بحيث تستطيع شق طريقها في الهواء بسهولة ونعومة.


*تغيير الارتفاع*

تتوازن قوة الرفع مع قوة الجاذبية، وقوة الدفع مع قوة السحب الهوائي للطائرة التي تطير في وضع مستقيم ومستوٍ. وللبدء في الهبوط بالطائرة فلا بد أن يشرع قائدها في تخفيض قدرة المحرك. ويتم ذلك بالنسبة للمحركات النفاثة والمحركات المروحية، بتخفيض سرعة دوران المحرك لتخفيض قوة الدفع المتولدة. ومع انخفاض قوة الدفع، تنخفض أيضًا قوة الرفع لتبدأ الطائرة في الهبوط إلى أسفل. وفي نفس الوقت تزيد قوة السحب الهوائي فتنخفض سرعة الطائرة ويزيد معدل هبوطها.

وللصعود، لابد لقائد الطائرة من أن يزيد من قدرة محركاتها. وتدور المروحة، أو المحرك النفاث، بسرعة أكبر لتتولد قوة دفع أكبر.
ومع زيادة قوة الدفع، تزيد قوة الرفع، لتبدأ الطائرة في الصعود. إلا أن الصعود يرفع من قوة السحب الهوائي ولهذا، تحتاج الطائرة للمزيد من قوة الرفع. وللحصول على أعلى قوة رفع، يقوم الطيار بزيادة زاوية الهبوب، وهي الزاوية التي يقطع بها الجناح الهواء. وتستخدم لذلك أجهزة التحكم لدفع مقدمة الطائرة لتشير لأعلى قليلاً، حتى يصنع الجناح زاوية موجبة مع مسار الطيران.
وتزيد سرعة الهواء المار فوق السطح العلوي للجناح ليصبح ضغطه أقل من ضغطه في أثناء الطيران المستوي. وتتحرك منطقة الضغط المرتفع أسفل الجناح إلى منطقة الضغط المنخفض أعلاه مولدة قوة الرفع. لكن الاستمرار في زيادة زاوية الهبوب يؤدي في النهاية إلى اضطراب الهواء فوق سطح الجناح وزيادة قوة السحب الهوائي ويستعيد الطيار توازن القوى الأربع المؤثرة على الطائرة عن طريق زيادة قدرة المحرك لتوليد قوة دفع أكبر.


*تغيير الاتجاه*

يقوم الطيار بإجراء دوران للطائرة عن طريق زيادة قوة الرفع المتولدة من جناح أو آخر. ولكي يتم الدوران إلى اليسار، مثلاً، يستخدم الطيار أجهزة التحكم التي تضع الطائرة في وضع الميل الجانبي لليسار: أي أن الجناح الأيسر يسقط منخفضًا عن الجناح الأيمن. وتتولد قوة الرفع دائمًا عمودية على سطح الجناح. فعندما لا يكون الجناح أفقيًا موازيًا لسطح الأرض، تكون قوة الرفع هي الأخرى مائلة مع سطح الأرض. وتزيد قوة الرفع على الجناح الأيمن عندما ينخفض الجناح الأيسر، مما يدفع الطائرة للدوران. ويستخدم قائد الطائرة الدفة للمحافظة على وضع الطائرة مستقرًا. ولا يُعتمد على الدفة لإحداث الدوران، بل إن ميل قوة الرفع عند الأجنحة بزاوية كافية مع خط الأفق هي التي تدفع الطائرة للدوران.

وعندما تبدأ الطائرة في الدوران، تقل قوة الرفع المضادة للجاذبية وتفقد الطائرة بعض ارتفاعها. ولاستعادة توازن القوى الأربع مرة أخرى، يمكن للطّيار اتخاذ أحد إجراءين، هما:





1- زيادة زاوية الهبوب ليزداد الرفع المتولد على الأجنحة
2- زيادة قدرة المحركات لزيادة قوة رفع أكبر. وفي الدوران الحاد، يقوم الطيار بزيادة كل من زاوية الهبوب، وقدرة المحرك في آن واحد، لمنع الطائرة من فقد بعض ارتفاعها.


:82:منقول من خط الطيران للفائدة:82:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع الممتاز


 
وجزاك باشمهندس تقبل تحياتي وتقديري
شكراً علي المرور


----------

